# hound dogs



## mestrelec (Apr 28, 2009)

I just got me a new bluetick coonhound male and i was wondering what animal should i put him on.


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Raccoons! I couldn't see it so I reposted the URL...very nice looking pup. I used to have blueticks, but I'm definitly not an expert. One of mine ranged out until he found game, the other not so far. Often times I'd have to come back in the morning to get them.

See if their is a **** hunting club in your area, or contact the Bluetick Breeders of America (BBOA). Google them and I'm sure you'll find a contact number.

Wes


----------



## mestrelec (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks alot


----------



## Zephyrmec (Feb 25, 2009)

What a cute little rascal! I've owned Blueticks in the past, but switched over to Beagles and Bassets. Down here in FL. Blueticks are also fine Hog and Deer Dogs. Their forte is still '*****. If your hound has a good temperment with family, they are also fantastic for home protection, and to a certain extent, playmates for the kids. (they aren't as good a play with the kids-dog as a beagle, but they are as loyal as the day is long)


----------



## SmokinJoe (Jan 25, 2009)

Definititely you should get him on *****....I've had Black and Tans, and you'd be surprised how many **** clubs are out there. I've also used my Black and Tan on bear and hogs, so you can get him on just about anything you feel like hunting.


----------

